
Ask HN: What is the most efficient way to remember something? - sharedmocha
How do you remember new things in your brain? Do you try to remember it as an index? or will you try to save entire information?<p>As an example- When reading HN, if I find something intresting I try to read the entire post so I can use new learnings in the future.<p>Sadly, I tend to forget about it in a week or two.
To overcome this probem I started creating a file which has keywords and links to articles (like an index page on the book) and it started helping me.
======
karmakaze
Tell someone. Talk about it. Give a talk.

Making notes can also help but it's too easy to copy thinking you understand,
or you do understand but since there's little/no transformation doesn't stick
as well. Drawing pictures is stickier.

------
caryd
Attach the information to previously memorized information. There are
countless memory improving techniques, but I find that one to work the best.

~~~
sharedmocha
Good to know.

